# Sacramento Kings vs. Los Angeles Lakers Game Thread (1-19-06) @ Arco Arena



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*The Starters:*








*PG*















*SG*















*SF*















*PF*















*CE*










*The Bench*







































































































*@ 7:30PM, Thursday, Jan 19th, on TNT *

*@*


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

^Thanks!

GO KINGS! BEAT LA!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Great Gamethread :clap: 

Coming off their best game of the season, with 2 returning starters, and against the Lakers, I am worried about a let down. Please prove me wrong, Kings.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

player for player, the kings have the matchups dominated at 4-1.

i keep saying this team is gonna turn it around, but it aint happening! hopefully another solid win here after the domination against phoenix will get this team rolling...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> player for player, the kings have the matchups dominated at 4-1.


Peja dominates Odom?


----------



## squall8046 (Jan 17, 2006)

As long as they can contain Kobe this should be an easy win for the Kings with Peja and Shareef returning.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Peja dominates Odom?


He sure doesn't.

But that's not that much of an issue, stopping Kobe is our problem.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Either Kobe is gonna light us up, or the supporting cast is going to, no matter how we defend. The keys are

1- Don't let both Kobe AND the supporting cast get going

and

2- Score


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Soooooo glad the Kings are ahead at the half, it might tone down that career loser Barkley a little bit.

Here's my impression of Doug Collins- "I'm the worst announcer in the NBA."

Each and every Kings fan knows that what the team never recovered from was the moment when C-Webb's knee went pop. They responded to losing to the Lakers by being even better the next season until that. 

During a commercial, I flipped over to ESPN, and they did a piece on sportcenter about the game... I mean about how many points Kobe had scored. They said he was the "King." I shall never watch sportcenter ever again. Earlier this season, the Lakers played Chicago, Kobe scored a lot, and they only talked about that. They didn't even comment on the final score, just showed it. And it showed that the Lakers lost. They really are everything that's wrong with the NBA. Memo to ESPN, the winner of the game is determined by the team that has the most points, not by the team with the player with the most points.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

k9! I am offically sold!!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Good win for you guys. Im glad u guys won. They beat us. Now they 21-18 my Warriors 18-19. You guys 17-21. Good luck in the playoffs push. I really hope we can end that playoff drought. Again good win for you guys. :cheers:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

YESS! What a win eh?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

good job guys! woot!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

All they had talked about all night was Kobe, and when Bibby started taking over, and Kobe disappeared off the face of the Earth late in the 4th, they didn't have anything to say. They just sat there quietly for like 30 seconds at one point. 

Well, maybe this will be the thing that wakes the Kings up. Starters coming back, youngsters stepping up, Bibby playing the best ball of his career, and their 2 best wins of the season in sequence.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Peja dominates Odom?


no. but 4:1 ratio is dominating...which is what i meant.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kenny thomas for mvp, lol!

walton should be ashamed...well, i guess his name is shame enough...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I don't care how many points Kobe scored, Garcia played huge. Shades of Tayshaun Price. D, Big shots and everything.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

garcia was a beast. kobe can shake his head all he wants, garcia got the best of him in those final minutes/overtime


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Two words:

1. WOO! and 2. HOO!


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Good game to watch. 
Garcia looks very solid. Nice pick. I like this player. 

Brad Miller's play is a big part of the problem you have this year, IMO. 
Little presence in the paint. He had a bad game and his shot wasn't falling. That happens, but he needs to get inside more often. 

Kenny Thomas is a keeper. Should play more minutes for your team.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Divine Spammer said:


> Good game to watch.
> Garcia looks very solid. Nice pick. I like this player.
> 
> Brad Miller's play is a big part of the problem you have this year, IMO.
> ...


i hate people who try to act like they know everything based on 1 game


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i hate people who try to act like they know everything based on 1 game


I've seen more than one game.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

We just don't have the other players compliment Brad, he is most certainly not the problem. Sure, not a great post player by any stretch of the imagination, but I think we would have 11 or 12 wins without him.


----------

